
Learning Tree Data Structure with Python - leandrotk
https://medium.com/the-renaissance-developer/learning-tree-data-structure-27c6bb363051
======
abhimt
Below link has good set of tree problems in C++:
[http://www.techiedelight.com/list-of-
problems/](http://www.techiedelight.com/list-of-problems/)

